# Sassy Turkey



## Corjack (Jan 29, 2015)

These SS knife blanks tear up a die about every time thread one, and I tried anealing them, but the SS needs to cool a bit slower than my facilities allow for. I screwed the tang up on this on, so I just cut it off an inch, than scored the heck out of the rat tail. Glued it up with West Systems, and then fitted a thin scrap of fine turkish walnut to cover the hole I had ore drilled for the tang. Must say these Sassafras sprouts I am using for handle material are distinctive looking, and a pleasure to work with. I have a good bit more drying right now, and intend to cut some more before the sap comes up in the spring. 




 

 

Am thinking of making Sassafras sprout handles my signiture handle material.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 29, 2015)

Good looking knife Ron and sassafras is a cool wood.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice work


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 30, 2015)

Corjack said:


> These SS knife blanks tear up a die about every time thread one, and I tried anealing them, but the SS needs to cool a bit slower than my facilities allow for. I screwed the tang up on this on, so I just cut it off an inch, than scored the heck out of the rat tail. Glued it up with West Systems, and then fitted a thin scrap of fine turkish walnut to cover the hole I had ore drilled for the tang. Must say these Sassafras sprouts I am using for handle material are distinctive looking, and a pleasure to work with. I have a good bit more drying right now, and intend to cut some more before the sap comes up in the spring.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70287 View attachment 70288
> ...


Slot the end of the tang and silver soldier a piece of all thread in the slot with 45% silver soldier and you want have to thread the end of the tang. I use a 4" side grinder blade to slot the end of the tang.


----------



## Corjack (Jan 30, 2015)

I thought about trying that. What kind of Silver Solder do you use?


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 30, 2015)

Corjack said:


> I thought about trying that. What kind of Silver Solder do you use?


I use the kind that you can buy at the welding supply or refrigeration supply that is 45% silver. It is sold by the troy ounce and has a melting point of over 1100 deg.


----------

